# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  VENTA DE HUMUS Y COMPOST EN ICA

## miltonext

buenos días, vendemos humus en ica, el precio es de 280 por tonelada.
a mayor cantidad de compra puede bajar mas el precio... 
contacto: 
Milton coronado.
telf: 986523105Temas similares: VENTA DE ABONOS ORGANICOS. HUMUS, COMPOST Y GUANO DE INVERNA Humus de Lombriz y Compost Venta de Compost y Humus de Lombriz Terraforte Guano o Compost?

----------

